# Agile Pendulum - Anybody seen this?



## Mr. Big Noodles (Nov 7, 2009)

Agile Guitar Forum - - new model - AGILE PENDULUM

Multi-scale, fanned fret Agile. I searched a couple of times, but couldn't find any posts on it, yet I suspect someone here has something to do with it.


----------



## Cancer (Nov 7, 2009)

Wow, It's a bit bland to be sure, but methinks this is the start of something big.


----------



## Metalus (Nov 7, 2009)

Im not a fan of fanned frets but that looks sick


----------



## Fred the Shred (Nov 7, 2009)

That's a prototype, so it's not going to have a lot of production features. The one part Kurt hasn't mentioned that worries me slightly is the lack of a dual pickup configuration, however.


----------



## TomAwesome (Nov 7, 2009)

It has been discussed a bit in the Agile 8 thread. It's just a prototype.


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles (Nov 7, 2009)

TomAwesome said:


> It has been discussed a bit in the Agile 8 thread. It's just a prototype.



That thread scares me.  Found it on page 424, thanks.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 7, 2009)

I'm excited to see how this turns out, especially the 8-string.


----------



## Fzau (Nov 7, 2009)

All Europeans should just buy a Roter


----------



## durangokid (Nov 7, 2009)

quite nice, but the pickup should be routed at the bridge angle no?


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles (Nov 7, 2009)

durangokid said:


> quite nice, but the pickup should be routed at the bridge angle no?



Kurt says he's planning on having an angled pickup, this is just the prototype.


----------



## durangokid (Nov 7, 2009)

SchecterWhore said:


> Kurt says he's planning on having an angled pickup, this is just the prototype.


 
my mistake
didn't read it on the agile forum,

it would look awsome if the production have some tops.
I really like their tribal green finish


----------



## AgileLefty (Nov 7, 2009)

SchecterWhore said:


> Agile Guitar Forum - - new model - AGILE PENDULUM
> 
> Multi-scale, fanned fret Agile. I searched a couple of times, but couldn't find any posts on it, yet I suspect someone here has something to do with it.


 


sorry, i'm to blame. i'm nrussell23 on the agile forum and i posted that.


----------



## Customisbetter (Nov 7, 2009)

^I see the connection now!


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles (Nov 7, 2009)

AgileLefty said:


> sorry, i'm to blame. i'm nrussell23 on the agile forum and i posted that.



Right on.


----------



## Demiurge (Nov 7, 2009)

That's awesome, although I probably won't have the cash for one in quite awhile. Fanned frets are very comfortable.


----------



## Empryrean (Nov 7, 2009)

That prototype is hawt!


----------



## technomancer (Nov 7, 2009)

I've seen this in the 8 string thread. I may grab one just to see if I like fanned frets for a later custom. What concerns me is what the action is going to be like with the zero fret in front of the nut. Guess we'll have to wait and see, but I think it's great that Rondo is willing to try stuff like this out.


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Nov 7, 2009)

I just hope by the time I have money roter or agile makes a 6. 

I rly don't have use for a 7 or 8  I keep finding myself wanting to get into a 7 but the string I would need for the tension I like would be way too huge.


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles (Nov 7, 2009)

Cheesebuiscut said:


> I just hope by the time I have money roter or agile makes a 6.
> 
> I rly don't have use for a 7 or 8  I keep finding myself wanting to get into a 7 but the string I would need for the tension I like would be way too huge.



That's what longer scales are for!


----------



## HumanFuseBen (Nov 7, 2009)

oh mercy! that looks fantastic.... i would be very interested in having one just for the sake of having a fanned fret/mixed scale guitar. it would freak my students out pretty hard, too! haha

it needs: ANGLED pickups. i imagine the low notes sound mushy with the pickup being so far away from the bridge like that.
and a NECK pickup, of course!


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles (Nov 7, 2009)

HumanFuseBen said:


> oh mercy! that looks fantastic.... i would be very interested in having one just for the sake of having a fanned fret/mixed scale guitar. it would freak my students out pretty hard, too! haha
> 
> it needs: ANGLED pickups. i imagine the low notes sound mushy with the pickup being so far away from the bridge like that.
> and a NECK pickup, of course!



Angled fretboard, too. I'm sure all the details will be hammered out in time, though.


----------



## RG7 (Nov 7, 2009)

It does need a neck pickup.


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Nov 7, 2009)

SchecterWhore said:


> That's what longer scales are for!



I know  but personally I'd need a little more than 27" for more than 6 strings and roter / agile are both doing 27" on the bass side (which is what I'll be able to afford if anything) so it wouldn't work out great for me.


----------



## lefty robb (Nov 7, 2009)

That's hot, god I hope he can do these lefty. $600-$700 seems really cheap.


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Nov 7, 2009)

lefty robb said:


> That's hot, god I hope he can do these lefty. $600-$700 seems really cheap.


 REVERSE FAN! for those tight highs and flubby lows!


----------



## Rotatous (Nov 7, 2009)

Very bland looking. I hope the ugly square end of the fretboard gets removed.


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles (Nov 7, 2009)

Rotatous said:


> Very bland looking. I hope the ugly square end of the fretboard gets removed.



Me, too. Even if it can function with a straight nut, an angled nut would be so much more pleasing, aesthetically speaking. I'm sure it would make the difference for most people. Also, this is just the prototype; the production run will have a mahogany body, probably an angled pickup, and finish options are being discussed.


----------



## Randy (Nov 7, 2009)

I don't mean to be picky, but that thing needs black hardware. The chrome looks cheap, IMO.


----------



## lefty robb (Nov 7, 2009)

Wow, I love all the hate for a prototype that was probably built just to see if they could do the fanned frets.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 7, 2009)

lefty robb said:


> Wow, I love all the hate for a prototype that was probably built just to see if they could do the fanned frets.


----------



## Randy (Nov 7, 2009)

lefty robb said:


> Wow, I love all the hate for a prototype that was probably built just to see if they could do the fanned frets.


_
"Looking for input on colors for the first run of the fan frets - Basic Specs are

* 7 String 25.5-27" Scale
* 3pc maple neck with rosewood fingerboard
* Bolt neck joint
* 1 x Cephius (Agile) pickup
* 1 Volume
* Custom Bridge (Much like the Z bass)
* Grover tuner_
** Chrome hardware*
_* Mahogany Body_


----------



## lefty robb (Nov 7, 2009)

Randy said:


> _
> "Looking for input on colors for the first run of the fan frets - Basic Specs are
> 
> * 7 String 25.5-27" Scale
> ...




I was talking about all the "bland looking", "needs angled nut", "ugly square end of fretboard" shit. obviously you could change it to black hardware by yourself if you really wanted too, plus who knows, chrome might look good with some real finishes.


----------



## JeffFromMtl (Nov 7, 2009)

that badboy needs an 8th string, spalted maple top and headstock, some black hardware, angled bridge and neck pups, that excess fretboard trimmed, ebony fretboard and a neck-thru. Then I'm first in line to buy it. Well, when I have the money, of course


----------



## Prydogga (Nov 7, 2009)

7 and 8 string versions
Intrepid body shape on 7 and 8 string versions
Neck thru and bolt (Pro/Standard)
Flame tops (Purple,Blue,Red,Sunburst,Green,Lizardburst)
Black hardware
Intrepid style headstock on 7 and 8 string versions
No inlays
H,HH and HS models

I'd love these options


----------



## Xiphos68 (Nov 7, 2009)

The only thing I would want with that guitar besides two pickups. I would like to see a arch top and black hardware.


----------



## Prydogga (Nov 7, 2009)

I think the thread title should be:

Agile Pendulum, Fanned fret PROTOTYPE stop bitching. To stop confusion


----------



## Koshchei (Nov 8, 2009)

JeffFromMtl said:


> that badboy needs an 8th string, spalted maple top and headstock, some black hardware, angled bridge and neck pups, that excess fretboard trimmed, ebony fretboard and a neck-thru. Then I'm first in line to buy it. Well, when I have the money, of course



You forgot to ask for a winged unicorn to ride to your gigs on. This is prototype for a $700 guitar, not a $4000 custom jobbie.

I salute Agile for this brave step forward, and can't wait to see what develops as a result


----------



## JeffFromMtl (Nov 8, 2009)

Koshchei said:


> You forgot to ask for a winged unicorn to ride to your gigs on. This is prototype for a $700 guitar, not a $4000 custom jobbie.
> 
> I salute Agile for this brave step forward, and can't wait to see what develops as a result



Well, aside from the spalted maple top, I wouldn't be surprised to see anything I listed on the finished product, as neck-thrus and 8 string models are already being talked about. Even then, in the ballpark of $1,000, nothing else can really compete.

And I concur, props to Agile for giving this a shot, I think it could be a huge success.


----------



## Justin Bailey (Nov 9, 2009)

I'd like to see more agile's with this shape and the flat top, This thing will be awesome, I can't wait to see the production models!


----------



## hairychris (Nov 9, 2009)

Interesting. 0 fret and straight nut.

Apart from really needing an angled pickup that's a pretty good prototype for a relatively inexpensive instrument.

I like Kurt & Agile's style with this in mind.


----------



## AvantGuardian (Nov 9, 2009)

I'm really interested to see the final production specs/price. I'm really happy with my 27" Agile sevens, but I've never tried a fanned fret model. If the price was right and the specs were halfway decent, I'd be tempted to give it a shot.


----------



## xtrustisyoursx (Nov 9, 2009)

*is still bummed about fan dimensions*


----------



## BurialWithin (Nov 9, 2009)

I's wants one


----------



## dsm3sx (Nov 9, 2009)

I WILL be getting one of these...I hope there is multiple runs to iron out the kinks...


----------



## Thin_Ice_77 (Nov 9, 2009)

Always thought fanned frets looked retarded, and that isn't changing my mind.


----------



## Customisbetter (Nov 9, 2009)

^Ok?


----------



## Xaios (Nov 9, 2009)

Those fan dimensions are absolutely perfect. I don't want something extreme, the subtle fan makes it so the guitar is comfortable AND sounds good all across the guitar, no matter what you're doing.


----------



## pink freud (Nov 9, 2009)

I still don't get the point of 27"-25.5" but whatever.

Fanned 8 FTW.


----------



## chips400 (Nov 9, 2009)

black hardware maple/ebony board


----------



## robotsatemygma (Nov 9, 2009)

pink freud said:


> I still don't get the point of 27"-25.5" but whatever.
> 
> Fanned 8 FTW.



Proper tension for strings or something.


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Nov 9, 2009)

pink freud said:


> I still don't get the point of 27"-25.5" but whatever.
> 
> Fanned 8 FTW.



Tighter lows?


----------



## Lethe (Nov 10, 2009)

Meh. I usually like Agiles but this does nothing for me. Glad I decided not to wait around for the Agiles and to go with the Roter Fanned instead. Still, have to wait some more...


----------



## McKay (Nov 10, 2009)

Make the fretboard angled, the bridge a hardtail and it an 8 string Intrepid and I WILL buy this.

That is a promise. I need an 8 string and I want a multiscale. Make it happen PLEASE!


----------



## kurtzentmaier (Nov 10, 2009)

durangokid said:


> quite nice, but the pickup should be routed at the bridge angle no?



Problem here is that Agile Cehphius Pickups have pole pieces that no longer line up when angled with the bridge.

On the "Pro" model we can use dual EMG 808s to solve - but at a much higher price. Specs I was thinking for your consideration...

Pendulum Pro Model:	

*5pc maple neck with.maple fingerboard	
* Neck Thru	
* 2 x EMG 808 angled same as the bridge.	
* Volume, Tone, Pickup Selector Switch.	
* Grover tuners	
* Mahogany Body 
* Black Hardware	
* Angled Nut	
* 8 Reverse Interceptor Headstock

Target $999

Kurt


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Nov 10, 2009)

Thin_Ice_77 said:


> Always thought fanned frets looked retarded, and that isn't changing my mind.


----------



## dsm3sx (Nov 10, 2009)

kurtzentmaier said:


> Problem here is that Agile Cehphius Pickups have pole pieces that no longer line up when angled with the bridge.
> 
> On the "Pro" model we can use dual EMG 808s to solve - but at a much higher price. Specs I was thinking for your consideration...
> 
> ...


 
Offering a rosewood or ebony fretboard instead of maple will open the door to more customers....alot of people dont like maple boards.

Rosewood or ebony with these specs is pure win...and affordable


----------



## TomAwesome (Nov 10, 2009)

Thin_Ice_77 said:


> Always thought fanned frets looked retarded, and that isn't changing my mind.



It's not about form so much as function. Besides, the picture is a prototype to test functionality, and I'd imagine the finished versions will look much sexier.



pink freud said:


> I still don't get the point of 27"-25.5" but whatever.
> 
> Fanned 8 FTW.



You don't get it, but you're happy about it?


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Nov 10, 2009)

Functionally, this is a VERY cool thing to have from Agile. I just hope Kurt can manage to put out a useful passive pickup version.


----------



## hairychris (Nov 10, 2009)

xtrustisyoursx said:


> *is still bummed about fan dimensions*



Actually, 27 - 25.5 on a 7 string is a pretty good range, not too extreme.

Be interested to see the 8s.

Certainly one issue is that you can't have _too_ extreme a difference in scale lengths or the fret angles would be crazy.


----------



## awesomeaustin (Nov 10, 2009)

id like to try it to see if i like fanned frets. the squared off fretboard bothers me a little


----------



## The Echthros (Nov 10, 2009)

kurt,

cant you take the current cepheus pickups and change the base plate a bit to stagger the coils so the poles line up?

like this:






I know others have done it, this is just one I found quickly.


----------



## whisper (Nov 10, 2009)

(on the 8 string version), I'd be willing to lose access to a couple high frets, extend the scale into the body more (30") to make room for bridge AND neck passives without slanting them. OR, put the pickup smack in the middle and add a tone knob.


----------



## pink freud (Nov 10, 2009)

TomAwesome said:


> It's not about form so much as function. Besides, the picture is a prototype to test functionality, and I'd imagine the finished versions will look much sexier.
> 
> 
> 
> You don't get it, but you're happy about it?


 
I'm happy about the 8 String, because it has a bigger range.


----------



## CooleyJr (Nov 10, 2009)

Could always just wire 2 single coils together and have them slanted no?


----------



## whisper (Nov 10, 2009)

CooleyJr said:


> Could always just wire 2 single coils together and have them slanted no?



Yes, in that they will follow the fan of the frets, but the poles won't be exactly under the strings anymore - unless the poles are custom spaced. I'm thinking a 30 -60 degree right triangle, the long leg is the pole spacing on a stock pickup, the hypotenuse is the pole spacing for a slanted pickup.


----------



## kurtzentmaier (Nov 11, 2009)

Would people prefer the intrepid headstock (as shown in the sample) or a 7 in line Interceptor Headstock for this model ?

Kurt


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Nov 11, 2009)

Might be poll time, but I think the Intrepid headstock would be much better. It definitely sets it apart, and with a fanned instrument it just looks better IMO, but that's just me.

I'd be interested in picking up one of these when they release an 8 string version so I have a cheap 8 to fart around on, and I'd get to try out fanned frets. Any target date as to when the 8 is getting released in relation to the 7?


----------



## OrsusMetal (Nov 11, 2009)

kurtzentmaier said:


> Would people prefer the intrepid headstock (as shown in the sample) or a 7 in line Interceptor Headstock for this model ?
> 
> Kurt



I vote the 7 in-line Interceptor headstock. 

Also, the idea mentioned above about altering the baseplate so to stagger the bridge pickup is a good idea. Same with the common mention of slanting the fretboard end.


----------



## The Echthros (Nov 11, 2009)

whisper said:


> Yes, in that they will follow the fan of the frets, but the poles won't be exactly under the strings anymore - unless the poles are custom spaced. I'm thinking a 30 -60 degree right triangle, the long leg is the pole spacing on a stock pickup, the hypotenuse is the pole spacing for a slanted pickup.



depending on how you slant the two coils on the humbucker the pole pieces will line up. Just look at the picture I posted for evidence of that.


----------



## meisterjager (Nov 11, 2009)

Am I the only one that thinks the body looks really big?


----------



## maniac mikej (Nov 11, 2009)

CooleyJr said:


> Could always just wire 2 single coils together and have them slanted no?




You could, but it still wouldn't sound exactly like a humbucker, it'd be really REALLY open and chimey sounding.


----------



## whisper (Nov 11, 2009)

il_echthros_777 said:


> depending on how you slant the two coils on the humbucker the pole pieces will line up. Just look at the picture I posted for evidence of that.



Because of the difference in string size from low to high, yes, they probably wouldn't have to be directly aligned under the center of the string. This is probably even easier with 7 and 8 strings because the strings are even bigger on the low end. But the poles on that Ormsby's humbucker do not line up. Looks like the plate for it was pre-made with a certain amound of slant, then for some reason the whole pickup was slanted a little more upon installation. Also, aren't the bobbins coming apart at the bottom? Looks kinda wierd


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 11, 2009)

I think for this first run, especially on the more budget oriented variants, a soap-bar style pickup with a bar magnet would be best, whether they are EMG, Duncan, or Agile brand depends on the price.

Perhaps on a later run a swept passive pickup could be used. I don't see why they couldn't make a swept Agile Cepheus pickup, seeing as they already cut their own flatware. They would simply have to cut a custom baseplate, it shouldn't be that difficult.


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles (Nov 11, 2009)

kurtzentmaier said:


> Would people prefer the intrepid headstock (as shown in the sample) or a 7 in line Interceptor Headstock for this model ?
> 
> Kurt



I could really go either way.


----------



## TomAwesome (Nov 11, 2009)

I think I'd personally prefer the Interceptor headstock for this one.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 11, 2009)

As far as the headstock goes, I'm gonna default to what Darren has said (seeing as he helped bring the Intrepid to fruition) that the Intrepid Headstock belongs on the Intrepids. 

I do think the swept look of the Interceptor stock will go better with the fanned frets though, at least on the 7-string. When the 8-string is a go, I think the 4x4 Intrepid stock would look FAR better. 

Though perhaps, seeing as this is a whole new model, maybe a new headstock design is in order? Possibly something along the lines of an Interceptor reverse with some of the extra contours of the Intrepid?


----------



## McKay (Nov 12, 2009)

Please make two versions of this, or at least use the Intrepid shape for the 8 version. Then use the right headstock for each shape.

I don't want an Interceptor.


----------



## Koshchei (Nov 12, 2009)

4x3 and 4x4 headstock please.


----------



## kurtzentmaier (Nov 12, 2009)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I think for this first run, especially on the more budget oriented variants, a soap-bar style pickup with a bar magnet would be best, whether they are EMG, Duncan, or Agile brand depends on the price.
> 
> This is the current plan.
> 
> kurt


----------



## The Echthros (Nov 13, 2009)

alnico or ceramic bar magnet? maybe both?


----------



## Metal Ken (Nov 13, 2009)

Thin_Ice_77 said:


> Always thought fanned frets looked retarded, and that isn't changing my mind.



Hell yeah, lets crank that suicide silence album of the year and bash shit we dont know about! 

I'm definitely interested in one of these and would gladly skimp together the money needed to get one, as i've been wanting a fanned fret guitar for about 2-3 years now.


----------



## Thin_Ice_77 (Nov 13, 2009)

Did I bash the effectiveness of them? No, I just said they looked retarded, which they do.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Nov 13, 2009)

That's just your opinion. I look at Blackmachines, Oni's and Sherman's with fanned frets and they look fucking awesome.


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Nov 13, 2009)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> That's just your opinion. I look at Blackmachines, Oni's and Sherman's with fanned frets and they look fucking awesome.





I think fanned frets look freaking awesome. I'm a sucker for out of the box though  

Way to get all gibson purist on us tom!


----------



## meisterjager (Nov 13, 2009)

Yea I think they look cool! I'm intrigued enough to definitely buy one of these Agile's when they land, definitely. I'm pretty definite about that. Definitively.


----------



## Metal Ken (Nov 13, 2009)

Thin_Ice_77 said:


> Did I bash the effectiveness of them? No, I just said they looked retarded, which they do.



Im gonna just bash the effectiveness of your post. that shit is the kind of shit that makes harmony central such a sinkhole.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 13, 2009)

il_echthros_777 said:


> alnico or ceramic bar magnet? maybe both?



If they go EMG (like they have in the past) then it's gonna be Alnico V, like the 707s, and possible 808s to fit the swept angle.


----------



## Koshchei (Nov 15, 2009)

Thin_Ice_77 said:


> Did I bash the effectiveness of them? No, I just said *THAT IN MY HUMBLE, AND NOT AT ALL PROSCRIPTIVE OPINION, *they looked retarded, which *I THINK THAT* they do. *I FULLY RESPECT THAT THE OPINIONS OF OTHERS MAY DIFFER IN THIS MATTER.*


 
Fixed.

Honestly, I'm trying to figure out how to slip an 8 string pendulum past the wife's Frivolous Purchase Radar. For the price, and for what you get, I can't see this guitar as anything but a stellar deal.


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Nov 15, 2009)

Kurt is the man. He's listened and made so many guitars because of us. That is pretty awesome in my book. Im really looking forward to this model, thought I think im looking forward to the Fanned 8 more than the 7 as I have still yet to own an 8 String. But depending on color/specs I may change my mind, I really think im going to get another Custom Agile first of the year though.


----------



## Fler (Nov 16, 2009)

I think a 4+4 headstock on the 8 string model would be a much better option. I feel it would compliment the instruments aesthetics a lot more than an in line headstock like the SC608b, which I don't really like all too much on mine. Slanted EMG808's are absolutely fine but I would be of preference to slanted passives personally. I would go for a darker fretboard wood however, I think that would generally be more popular and again serve to smoothen the aesthetics on the instrument with darker finishes. I did however see an Intrepid at one point with a maple fretboard and an almost 'ocean' like finish to the flamed maple that I thought looked really lovely. 

Looking foward to seeing some more photos soon. And even more so looking forward to ordering an instrument!


----------



## iondestroyer1527 (Nov 17, 2009)

im at work so i can't see the photos but to put in my two cents on inline headstocks i must admit i think they're sweet, seriously they're  as shit! that's what originally made me like ibby 7's so much is the headstock shouts 7 string right away because it's much bigger than the six... i would love to see a 2228 w/an inline and the huge _swoop_ if i were endorsed it would f'n happen! (the six inline looks wimpy to me). 4+4's in their defense are much more "tasteful" i would say.

btw- i think a fanned fret is the 8 im waiting for... having the smaller scale for leads would i believe cause me to stick with an 8 (i've had 3 and sold them all cause i didn't like the scale)


----------



## Konfusius (Nov 17, 2009)

Want.


----------



## McKay (Dec 19, 2009)

bamp


----------



## MerlinTKD (Dec 20, 2009)

Oh so FUCKING DO WANT!!!! 

Like Metal Ken, I've been wanting an affordable fanned fret 7 or 8 for years now, ever since I first saw it on a Blackmachine. $699?? What, 20% down, and a few months to save up the difference? Fuck it, I'm in on this. Seriously, I would drink Folgers and eat nothing but lunchmeat to save enough for this. I am IN.

Some thoughts: I'd much rather see a 28"-25.5" or even 28" to 24.75" scale, though I'll take 27" if I have to.  As far as the headstock goes, why not do the Intrepid style, but upside down? Beyond that, at that price I'll be happy with whatever it has!


----------



## Prydogga (Dec 20, 2009)

It looks great, and it's good to have another low priced fanned fret, but after looking at this and at the Roter production model for a while now, I'm gunna have to go Roter, for a bit extra cash, awesome body/neck wood and a really cool bridge makes it worth it.


----------



## HighGain510 (Dec 20, 2009)

Wow I honestly never thought Agile would do the fanned frets, VERY cool that you're considering it now Kurt.  I might be down for one too, I'd prefer the intrepid 4+3 headstock over a 7-inline.


----------



## ElRay (Dec 22, 2009)

Any mention of the width at the nut? Douglas 7-strings are WAY to tight for me and Agiles are just a bit too tight. I'd love something 2" to 2-1/8" (51 to 55mm) at the nut.

Ray


----------



## Konfyouzd (Dec 22, 2009)

Agile ftmfw... That is all...



HighGain510 said:


> Wow I honestly never thought Agile would do the fanned frets, VERY cool that you're considering it now Kurt.  I might be down for one too, I'd prefer the intrepid 4+3 headstock over a 7-inline.





Multiscale 8 sounds fun...


----------



## Wi77iam (Dec 23, 2009)

Fanned frets give me headaches


----------



## Samer (Dec 23, 2009)

Wow, i cant wait for this to come out (if it does), any one have any idea for a time table of when this guitar will be released?


----------



## meisterjager (Dec 23, 2009)

^ You want a _time table_ regarding release dates? 

No one really knows about the time scale yet.. I guess we'll know when someone at Rondo tells us!


----------



## TomAwesome (Dec 23, 2009)

I'd imagine January preorders would be the very earliest possible. There hasn't been an update in a while, though, so it may end up being more like a July preorder.


----------



## OrsusMetal (Dec 23, 2009)

I emailed him a bit ago about it and Kurt responded saying -

"I don't expect to take deposits on the Pendulum 7 until spring.
but again, not sure yet.
Kurt"


----------



## MerlinTKD (Dec 26, 2009)

Just posted on the Agile forum - this is all it took to get me to register over there!  I've got a birthday coming up, I'lll be sending out email to friends and family for cash towards this. This is going to ROCK.


----------



## McKay (Jan 12, 2010)

Who the hell gave me bad rep for bumping this thread?


----------



## drmosh (Jan 12, 2010)

McKay said:


> Who the hell gave me bad rep for bumping this thread?



some nobend, i'll give you some pos for GREAT JUSTICE!


----------



## XxXPete (Mar 12, 2010)

Wow..this axe is gonna be a BEAST!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jesse (Mar 12, 2010)

Id hit that


----------

